
Privacy Shield Is Void: Time to Re-Prioritize Multi-Cloud Kubernetes? - robertwinter
https://elastisys.com/privacy-shield-kubernetes/
======
robertwinter
As of this summer, the option to use the Privacy Shield data transfer
agreement for EU citizens’ personal data transfers is gone, which more than
5000 companies have been leaning on.

Kubernetes and the cloud native software stack can help companies with a
global user base by providing a cloud agnostic approach to where their
applications are hosted.

In this post we argue for how companies with a global user base can skip
worrying about the lack of Privacy Shield or similar future data transfer
agreements by having a software infrastructure that they can use in Europe, US
or in their own data centers depending the need.

What's your take, do you think multi-cloud K8s will see a rise in popularity?

